# Synchronisation Itunes impossible !!! erreur 0XE8000001 ????



## virginie33 (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution à mon problème si vous pouviez m'aider....

Ma configuration est la suivante :

MacBook Pro intel core duo 2.4 Ghz
Léopard V 10.5.6

Itunes 8.1

Apple Ipod Touch - 1 Génération - MB376LL - 32 Go

Version de Firmware Ipod : 2.2.1 (5H11)

Pour information il n'y a pas eu de Jailbreak, sur l'ipod.....

Cet ipod est à l'origine connecté et formaté PC, l'ipod est parfaitement reconnu et synchronisé par Itunes 8, sous windows Vista, mais souhaitant le faire passer directement sous Mac je rencontre un soucis.

Une fois connecté sur les ports USB 2 du Macbook Pro, l'ipod ouvre itunes 8.1, mais Itunes me renvoi le message d'erreur suivant << Itunes n'a pas pu se connecter à l'ipod << ipod touch >> car une erreur inconnue est survenue (0XE8000001).

Sur l'Ipod touch :

J'ai tenté dans un premier de temps de faire à deux reprises une réinitialisation complète de l'ipod touch (4hrs quand même)...

J'ai tenté de faire un Hard reboot et un super Hard Reboot, le super Hard reboot permet de faire reconnaître mon Ipod touch dans Itunes 8.1, sous Mac Os 10.5.6, itunes confirme avoir détecté l'ipod en mode récupération et propose de le restaurer, afin qu'il puisse être utilisé avec itunes.

J'ai reproduit plusieurs fois cette opération de restauration et même en revenant  sur cette version de Firmware " iPod1,1_2.0_5A347_Restore.ipsw " et part la mise à jour par ITunes du dernier Firmware, à chaque reboot de l'ipod Touch et d'Itunes j'obtiens une nouvelle fois le même message d'erreur code d'erreur (0XE8000001).

Sur Itunes : J'ai desinstallé et reinstallé plusieurs fois l'application et viré les anciennes préférences, activé le compte itunes store et autorisé cet ordinateur, mais cela ne change rien.

Sur le Macbook Pro, j'ai testé les 3 ports USB 2, et cela ne change rien non plus....

Ayant pour ma part épuisé l'ensemble des solutions trouvés, faut il que je me résigne à me voir utiliser cet Ipod Touch sur PC ou y a t'il une " Vrai " solution pour que je puisse enfin le faire reconnaître sous mon Macbook Pro et le synchroniser avec Itunes ???

Merci d'avance, pour vos réponses et vos conseils..

Virginie


----------

